# Swift 3 year warranty on our New Bessacarr E425



## 108430 (Nov 23, 2007)

"Why Buy a Swift Product" Our New Bessacarr E425

Your 3 year warranty is only valid from the Dealership you Purchase your New Motorhome from, unless you manage to find a dealer who is sympathetic to your cause, as I have just found out to my dismay after our read bed front support strut has broken, that Swift "Do Not have any agreement with any Dealers to operate their 3 year Warranty" if no dealer will assist you with you warranty problems them what is the warranty worth "Swift are certainly not interested" its worth what Zimbabwe currency is absolutely "Nothing" If fellow Motorhomers can understand having spent £35000 on a new Motorhome with a supposedly 3 year warranty and you are having to rely on the goodwill of any dealers who want to rectify your warranty problems,Customer services sent me a list of 3 dealers to contact in regards to my warranty problem and yes you have guessed totally ignored by them after asking for help,Swift sell you a product through a dealer and then are totally uninterested in any problems, Will I purchase another Swift Product,after having 17 faults on collection from Marquis Motorhomes not fully resolved and now the rear bed breaking,your guess is as good as mine having purchased 5 Swift products over the past 11 years Swift have lost the plot.

I have been Caravaning & Motorhoming for over 35 years and Swift your Customer Services and Quality Control are non exsistance


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

fleet said:


> "Why Buy a Swift Product" Our New Bessacarr E425
> 
> Your 3 year warranty is only valid from the Dealership you Purchase your New Motorhome from, unless you manage to find a dealer who is sympathetic to your cause, as I have just found out to my dismay after our read bed front support strut has broken, that Swift "Do Not have any agreement with any Dealers to operate their 3 year Warranty" if no dealer will assist you with you warranty problems them what is the warranty worth "Swift are certainly not interested" its worth what Zimbabwe currency is absolutely "Nothing" If fellow Motorhomers can understand having spent £35000 on a new Motorhome with a supposedly 3 year warranty and you are having to rely on the goodwill of any dealers who want to rectify your warranty problems,Customer services sent me a list of 3 dealers to contact in regards to my warranty problem and yes you have guessed totally ignored by them after asking for help,Swift sell you a product through a dealer and then are totally uninterested in any problems, Will I purchase another Swift Product,after having 17 faults on collection from Marquis Motorhomes not fully resolved and now the rear bed breaking,your guess is as good as mine having purchased 5 Swift products over the past 11 years Swift have lost the plot.
> 
> I have been Caravaning & Motorhoming for over 35 years and Swift your Customer Services and Quality Control are non exsistance


Good evening,

If you can get to us, Swift warranty is honoured by us, irrespective of where or from whom the MH was purchased.

Please telephone our Service Dept with your details and mention MHFacts

The other 'unresolved' problems we may also be able to assist with depending on what they are.

Regards.


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

After reading the Swift warranty I am not sure what is actualy covered in years 2-3. Most items are excluded in the second and third years.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

fleet said:


> "Why Buy a Swift Product" Our New Bessacarr E425
> 
> Your 3 year warranty is only valid from the Dealership you Purchase your New Motorhome from, unless you manage to find a dealer who is sympathetic to your cause, as I have just found out to my dismay after our read bed front support strut has broken, that Swift "Do Not have any agreement with any Dealers to operate their 3 year Warranty" if no dealer will assist you with you warranty problems them what is the warranty worth "Swift are certainly not interested" its worth what Zimbabwe currency is absolutely "Nothing" If fellow Motorhomers can understand having spent £35000 on a new Motorhome with a supposedly 3 year warranty and you are having to rely on the goodwill of any dealers who want to rectify your warranty problems,Customer services sent me a list of 3 dealers to contact in regards to my warranty problem and yes you have guessed totally ignored by them after asking for help,Swift sell you a product through a dealer and then are totally uninterested in any problems, Will I purchase another Swift Product,after having 17 faults on collection from Marquis Motorhomes not fully resolved and now the rear bed breaking,your guess is as good as mine having purchased 5 Swift products over the past 11 years Swift have lost the plot.
> 
> I have been Caravaning & Motorhoming for over 35 years and Swift your Customer Services and Quality Control are non exsistance


I find it hard to believe that Swift have left you out to dry. I know from comments received from other Swift Motorhomers that Swift are bending over backwards to resolve issues. I look forward to Swifts reply and conclusion.

Steve


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

....and in any case, your gripe (and your contract) is with the dealer. Any manufacturer warranty is in addition to your statutory rights. If you have really exhausted all avenues with the dealer, then I would speak with Citizens Advice, or Trading Standards. If you have a vehicle with this number of faults, I have every sympathy with you - but it is the supplying dealer you must take issue with - it is their responsibilty. Recent experiences on the forum would suggest that Swift will do what they can to help. It's a hard fact, but Swift didn't sell you the vehicle - Marquis did. They, within the limits of the legislation, are responsible. I hope you can resolve this - let us know how you get on

Rick


----------



## 93716 (May 1, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> fleet said:
> 
> 
> > "Why Buy a Swift Product" Our New Bessacarr E425
> ...


this is one dealer i wish i had bought my motorhome from every post i've read they seem to want to help & not duck & avoid

well done Peter


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Fleet,

Welcome I notice this is your first post, I for one have been very happy with my service from Swift, on this site they try to give more than the average service manufacturers give. 
I am currently awaiting collecting my second Swift, this time I have had a few concerns over delivery date and the staff have gone out of thir way to assist. Even answering e-mails at 10pm at night.

Have you contacted anyone at Swift directly.

Oh and I do not have any conection with them other than spending my money.

Ian


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Fleet, if you do a search on this Forum you will find excellent references to Swift and their support. Welcome to the Forum, may I say that you would find it well worth subscribing to it. Unfortunate that you had to attack Swift when, as has been mentioned, your gripe should be with Marquis.
There are some good Swift dealers about such as Johns Cross. Hope that you manage to get sorted.


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think this is really a problem that's just specific to Swift. Any dealer for any product doesn't have to provide you with any service if they choose not to. Try taking a broken toaster back to Argos that you bought from Woolworths. They both sell the same product.

What my issue with warranties is, is the need to have regular services to keep the guarantee active. The free '3 year warranty' isn't really free in that case. 

I too ran into the problem of the bed supports breaking and my local dealer wouldn't consider taking on the problem. I had to go back to the dealer I bought from. Mind you I didn't care for my local dealer anyway, which is why I didn't buy from them in the first place.

Colin


----------



## china (Sep 21, 2005)

I think this is a swift problem they should not supply dealers which do not
do warranty work on their products. What if you reside in the south buy a new swift then your company relocate you up north.Swift is a top selling
brand if they took the dealership away from these dealers who refused warranty I am sure there atitude may change
peter


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

china said:


> I think this is a swift problem they should not supply dealers which do not
> do warranty work on their products. What if you reside in the south buy a new swift then your company relocate you up north.Swift is a top selling
> brand if they took the dealership away from these dealers who refused warranty I am sure there atitude may change
> peter


I agree with 'China' on this one.

Pepandspice.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Warranty help*

Fleet

Are Marquis being unhelpful or is the problem they are not close to you? If you send us a PM we will try to help and fix you up with a dealer/repairer.

Regards
Kath


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Warranty help*



SwiftGroup said:


> If you send us a PM we will try to help and fix you up with a dealer/repairer.


Hi Kath

Unfortunately, the member is not a subscriber, so does not have access to PMs (or a load of other stuff :wink: )

Gerald


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Warranty help*

Sorry I hadnt noticed that - then please contact us by email at [email protected] or telephone 01482 875740

Kath


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Hopefully if he realises that Swift do listen after this, he will think of joining this merry bunch. Worth £10 at any rate

Ian


----------



## roclaire (Apr 2, 2008)

*hi*

hi total agreement with the problems weve had with a brand new van ...swift tryed to help to a degree ..just to get us away from them ..our problems stem from there manufacturing not the dealer that supplied us ...


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

fleet said:


> "Why Buy a Swift Product" Our New Bessacarr E425
> 
> Your 3 year warranty is only valid from the Dealership you Purchase your New Motorhome from, unless you manage to find a dealer who is sympathetic to your cause, as I have just found out to my dismay after our read bed front support strut has broken, that Swift "Do Not have any agreement with any Dealers to operate their 3 year Warranty" if no dealer will assist you with you warranty problems them what is the warranty worth "Swift are certainly not interested" its worth what Zimbabwe currency is absolutely "Nothing" If fellow Motorhomers can understand having spent £35000 on a new Motorhome with a supposedly 3 year warranty and you are having to rely on the goodwill of any dealers who want to rectify your warranty problems,Customer services sent me a list of 3 dealers to contact in regards to my warranty problem and yes you have guessed totally ignored by them after asking for help,Swift sell you a product through a dealer and then are totally uninterested in any problems, Will I purchase another Swift Product,after having 17 faults on collection from Marquis Motorhomes not fully resolved and now the rear bed breaking,your guess is as good as mine having purchased 5 Swift products over the past 11 years Swift have lost the plot.
> 
> I have been Caravaning & Motorhoming for over 35 years and Swift your Customer Services and Quality Control are non exsistance


 It seems you may have lost the plot!!! Swift warranty will always be honoured can you explain why you cant take it back to Marquis? If you are too far away we can always arrange with another dealer.It is true you should take your motorhome back to your supplying dealer BUT if that is not possible than we will arrange to have it done elsewhere.Regards Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: hi*



roclaire said:


> hi total agreement with the problems weve had with a brand new van ...swift tryed to help to a degree ..just to get us away from them ..our problems stem from there manufacturing not the dealer that supplied us ...


 Im sorry you feel we fobbed you off please send a PM with your details and I will investigate.Regards Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

china said:


> I think this is a swift problem they should not supply dealers which do not
> do warranty work on their products. What if you reside in the south buy a new swift then your company relocate you up north.Swift is a top selling
> brand if they took the dealership away from these dealers who refused warranty I am sure there atitude may change
> peter


 I agree and we are trying to get dealers to do National warranty and we have just increased our labour rates to reflect this.Peter.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Warranty*

Mmmmm

Now a national warranty - that would be a market leading thing. Whilst folks like Peter (Johns Cross) are happy to work on vans they have not sold, some dealers are not so. Such a step must be good for the industry and its' customers.

R


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

colian said:


> Hopefully if he realises that Swift do listen after this, he will think of joining this merry bunch. Worth £10 at any rate
> 
> Ian


Looking at the replies he has had from Swift, he's already had his tenners worth?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

And he hasn't come back - wonder if he has actually taken Kath and Peter up on their offers. Sometimes it would be nice to know if they are resolved.

Carol


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

carol said:


> And he hasn't come back - wonder if he has actually taken Kath and Peter up on their offers. Sometimes it would be nice to know if they are resolved.
> 
> Carol


Nothing yet so I am off to bed night all, apologies if I have been a bit grumpy but we do try and sometimes we fail which is frustrating!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> carol said:
> 
> 
> > And he hasn't come back - wonder if he has actually taken Kath and Peter up on their offers. Sometimes it would be nice to know if they are resolved.
> ...


Not sure if it is Kath or Peter saying goodnight, but goodnight.

The thought, that as he isn't a member, maybe he was stirring things, but we shall see perhaps, maybe he will join and let us know what happens, as he has used his 5 posts.

Carol


----------

